# stem riser for lemond tourmalet?



## kbarn (May 23, 2006)

After many miles, new handlebars and adjusting everything that can be adjusted, I've decided that I need to raise my handlebars about another 1/2-3/4 inch beyond the safe mark on my quill stem. Do I go with a stem riser or buy a new longer stem? I've seen several Nitto stems online such as the 'periscope' and the 'dirt drop' My lbs says they have a riser that would work. What's the best thing to do here?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

How would a longer stem be higher or more comfortable ? From what you've said, it's not reach that's a problem but bar height. 

Get risers


----------



## kbarn (May 23, 2006)

correct - it is my bar height not my reach.

The quill stem that I have is one solid piece, the typical ' 7' shape for a threaded headset. The part that I need to be longer is the bottom part of the ' 7 ' so I will have more room to extend it. I've seen these online and I've also seen risers that fit down into the headset then your ' 7 ' shaped stem fits into the extension thus making it longer / handlebars higher. The top part of the ' 7 ' and my reach wouldn't be an issue. 

I have the quill stem I'm using now set as high (pulled out or up) as it will go without crossing over the safe mark. I still need my handlebars to be a little higher. 

There really should be a name for the two sections of the ' 7 ' and if there is one someone please educate me here. I have an older bike that has a threaded fork and uses a quill stem. It seems that the most common set up on newer bikes is a threadless system and the 'stem' is simply bolted right onto the fork's threadless stem. If this was a threadless fork a longer stem would effect my reach but it's not.

So back to my original question: stem riser or longer stem?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The part of a quill stem that fits into the fork is called the quill. The part that extends forward is called the extension, or forward extension.

In my view, stem risers are kludges because they create an interface that doesn't need to be there. There's a good selection of stems with extra-long quills out there. Rivendell sells several Nitto long-quill models. These are expensive, but very good. Not saying you should buy from Rivendell, but their site provides excellent information on Nitto quill stems:

http://www.rivbike.com/webalog/handlebars_stems_tape/

Keep in mind that bringing your bars up will also bring them closer to you, thus slightly reduce reach. But riders who need to bring their bars up usually don't mind having them a little closer in as well. 

Before you buy, make sure the stem's handlebar clamp diameter matches the diameter of your handlebars.


----------



## kbarn (May 23, 2006)

EXTREMELY helpful ! That all makes total sence. I had already visited the Rivendell site and have it bookmarked. Thanks so much for the correct vernacular as well. 

This is such a great forum!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*An added thought.*

I bought my Nitto Technomic (non-deluxe) stem from Harris Cyclery some time ago. Unlike Rivendell, they carry two handlebar clamp diameters and several extension lengths

http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/stems/index.html

The dimension from the top of the quill down to the minimum insertion mark is 152 mm. In other words, you could set your handlebar as high as 152 mm above the headset locknut.

For what it's worth, I don't care for the shape of the Periscope and DirtDrop. I love that "7" look.


----------



## kbarn (May 23, 2006)

That's the exact stem I'm leaning toward. I've seen them for 39.95 at Harris cyclery which is probably the deluxe and 29.95 which I'm guessing is the non-deluxe at lickbike.com (strange name)

How do you measure the quill? From the inside of the 7 where it bends to meet the extension or from the top of the stem down?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Top of the stem down.

I just pulled my Harris Technomic and measured it. Top of the stem down to the end = 225 mm. Top of the stem to the minimum insertion mark = 160 mm.

I think Harris's stem is the same as Rivendells non-deluxe.


----------



## kbarn (May 23, 2006)

fabulous - I think I've just about got this figured out then. You've been oh so kind to this obsessive mountain biker that thinks she wants to give road bikes a try and hates to hand her bikes away to the guys in the lbs and have them magically returned better without ever knowing how they did it. I'm trying to learn all of this myself - so far so good thanks to you folks on this site!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, Harris's Technomic, Rivendell's non-deluxe Technomic, and Lickbike's Technomic are all the same Technomics. Longest quill "7" stem you can get.

Rivendell's _deluxe_ Technomic has a shorter quill.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _I'm trying to learn all of this myself _


Great! Bicycles aren't all that complicated. It only seems that way because there are three or four terms for the exact same component 

Have fun on the road!


----------



## kbarn (May 23, 2006)

For the record - I purchased a Nitto Technomic stem from my lbs ( just a few dollars more than the online sites and I'm supporting my lbs ) It has made an unbelievable difference. No more pain! This was the perfect solution - thanks again


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Sit up and take notice.*

Glad to hear it worked out so well. Isn't it nice to see the trees and the sky instead of staring at your front hub go around?


----------



## kbarn (May 23, 2006)

Yes and my neck thanks me too - I've saved my old stem in case I ever get the bug to give these young racers around here a run for their money!


----------

